# 2010 DC Park Boots?



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Do they fit you well? Most of what people think about boots come down to actual boot fit on their feet which is different from person to person. As far as durability and design, I've never had a problem with DC. They are coming out with some new innovations and uses of tech like The Winch (a boa reel just for holding the heel/ankle into the pocket) or Gizmo (upper laces and lower boa).

I rock a 10/11 DC Park 9.5 and I love them. They lace up quick because there is not liner lace and I don't find I miss it at all. The upper lace closures work really well and you can get them super tight if you like. I think they have perfect flex for doing most things except maybe really extreme inbounds freeriding. I still find myself able to carve and bomb in them fairly well, even though they are a bit softer boot.

I threw some Sole Ed Visteurs insoles in them (used to rock Superfeet) and they are super kush. Love those things.


----------

